# Cpu usage 100%



## manishrpvv (Mar 27, 2013)

HI 
frnds

 my desktop cpu usage is showing 100% constantly it doesn't decrease at all  , is there any problem with this . bcz till now whenever i checked cpu usage it only shows 5% to 10% cpu usage .

cpu is   intel core 2 duo 2.4


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a chance of your system is affectedness by VIRUS infection. Better to install a fresh copy of OS and then some good anti virus software. My preference is Avast Free Antivirus.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

launch task manager and sew which process is causing such high cpu usages. Post the process/service name.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably a virus or malware issue. Do a cleanup using an updated Antivirus.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 28, 2013)

Once i was also having the same problem its malware get Norman Malware cleaner.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

screenshot of task manager with processes tab showing high cpu usage application please. As everyone above me states it might virus /malware issue


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Scan your system with MalwareBytes Anti Malware in safe mode.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2013)

I've faced issue before not because of any malware but caused by vga driver(xp), nic drive(xp)r, windows update (XP) and once while installing some all in one web server app ( win8) ... so not always malware/malicious softwares are behind such abnormal behaviors.


----------



## manishrpvv (Mar 30, 2013)

hey i have resolved my problem that high cpu usage is bcz of site grabber
I am downloading the  site and ran the site grabber which is using 100%cpu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

manishrpvv said:


> hey i have resolved my problem that high cpu usage is bcz of site grabber
> I am downloading the  site and ran the site grabber which is using 100%cpu


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

manishrpvv said:


> hey i have resolved my problem that high cpu usage is bcz of site grabber
> I am downloading the  site and ran the site grabber which is using 100%cpu



nice to know you have solved the issue .. and which site grabber you are talking about ? provide a link of the app so this app can be avoided as there's many such apps.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> nice to know you have solved the issue .. and which site grabber you are talking about ? provide a link of the app so this app can be avoided as there's many such apps.


There's no problem with the software. I used it on my college's pc running on C2D adn it ran perfectly fine.. I think OP's system was left ideal so the soft increased the cpu usage.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2013)

How in the hell does a software uses CPU usage if left on idle? 

If you meant, maybe the OS started some process like defrag which usually is scheduled to run when PC is idle for a specifed period of time, then it I could have buy it!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> and which site grabber you are talking about ? provide a link of the app so this app can be avoided as there's many such apps.


He probably meant Site Grabber that's built into Internet Download Manager (IDM)


----------



## manishrpvv (Mar 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> He probably meant Site Grabber that's built into Internet Download Manager (IDM)



yes IDM site grabber


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

on my quad core it uses 35-50% cpu time .. so IDM site grabber is indeed one of the cpu intensive app.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ that must be a April fool's joke! Cause IDM can't possibly take 35-50% CPU! I have dual core APU, and two services of IDM together don't even take 1%!


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2013)

nope, that's not a joke and I'm using IDM version 6.15 - just tested before making the post.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ that must be a April fool's joke! Cause IDM can't possibly take 35-50% CPU! I have dual core APU, and two services of IDM together don't even take 1%!



no. When one uses Site grabber it does use a lot of CPU power.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> no. When one uses Site grabber it does use a lot of CPU power.



Ok. My bad. I mistaken site grabber with "youtube video grabber". (that floating bar which gives you option to download the vid).
Site grabber does take a lot of CPU. But still not that much. It was around 15-25% of both cores in my CPU.


----------

